# Unhelpful response from HA in London re LPP



## moo72 (Jan 23, 2012)

So, after sending numerous emails to HA in London with regard to LPP/Relative permit they reply with :
Madam, The South African government does not have a Life Partners Permit, only temporary residence permit; Relatives.

When I ask if my situation would qualify for a Relatives Permit ie going to SA with South African boyfriend of 4 years etc, the reply was:
Madam, the completed application form together with relevant documentation must be submitted to this office for processing and evaluation.

So, my question is still not answered! Can anyone shed any light on this?

Many thanks


----------



## chrisc2615 (Jun 30, 2012)

moo72 said:


> So, after sending numerous emails to HA in London with regard to LPP/Relative permit they reply with :
> Madam, The South African government does not have a Life Partners Permit, only temporary residence permit; Relatives.
> 
> When I ask if my situation would qualify for a Relatives Permit ie going to SA with South African boyfriend of 4 years etc, the reply was:
> ...


You got someone whose home language is not English, plus they are busy and only give your message a cursory glance. This is quite normal in SA.

You can easily get a temporary residence permit when you arrive n SA, and then need to motivate to get it changed to Permanent Residence. The problem in SA is the huge amount of refugees pouring into the country from up north. Zimbabwe is still in a shambles, there is little work and opportunity in Mocambique, Zambia and Malawi and a civil war in the countries above Tanzania and in the DRC. Botswana will not allow any refugees in, so they all come here. It is estimated that about 10000 arrive every week.

I don't know how to solve your immediate problem, except to try and ask the question in another way


----------



## moo72 (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for your reply. It just amazes me that other people seemed to have applied for the same visa as me in the UK with no problem, there' s conflicting information on this permit wherever you read about who qualifies for a Relatives permit! I will do as you suggest and pose my question in a different way.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

moo72 said:


> Thanks for your reply. It just amazes me that other people seemed to have applied for the same visa as me in the UK with no problem, there' s conflicting information on this permit wherever you read about who qualifies for a Relatives permit! I will do as you suggest and pose my question in a different way.


I think what might of happened is what happened to some of us. You ask for a LP visa and instead you get a Relatives visa. The USA was confused about the LP visa. I think HA is up to date on the LP visa. 

If you want info on what you need for the visa I can tell you what I submitted when I applied last year.


----------



## moo72 (Jan 23, 2012)

Poopsie23 said:


> I think what might of happened is what happened to some of us. You ask for a LP visa and instead you get a Relatives visa. The USA was confused about the LP visa. I think HA is up to date on the LP visa.
> 
> If you want info on what you need for the visa I can tell you what I submitted when I applied last year.


That would be great, if you don't mind! I'm just starting to compile paperwork and evidence and have so got;

Chest xray
Medical report
Notorized Affidavit by Life Partner
Copies of partners ID book and SA passport

Many thanks


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

moo72 said:


> That would be great, if you don't mind! I'm just starting to compile paperwork and evidence and have so got;
> 
> Chest xray
> Medical report
> ...


Hi Moo72. I think it's a little different depending on where you apply. But, it doesn't hurt to have more stuff then if you bring it they can say that is not necessary. Instead of requesting it having to hold up the process. 

1. The application Form (This was an actual form I downloaded from the USA site)

2. Passport valid no less then 30 days after expiry of your visit.

3. Two Passport Photos

4. Medical Report (Physical)

5. Police Clearance (Criminal Background Check)

6. Flight has to be booked.

7. The LP has to provided I.D. book and Passport

8. The LP has to provided a letter saying they are employed from their company.

9. I had to provided my birth certificate

10. Four letters from South Africans saying how long they have know you, and a copy of their ID book. I think South Africa doesn't ask for this. But when I applied in the USA they wanted this. And they can't be from family members. They also wanted a copy of their ID book and Passport.

11. TB Skin Test or X-Ray

12. Affidavit for you and your LP sign. This was an actual form I had to download from the USA site.

13. LP has to sign a letter that they will support you emotional, financially. I just typed something up for this then had my LP sign it. 

I took everything to the Police Station and go it certified. The two forms that I downloaded I had my LP sign too.

Hope this is helpful. If you have any other questions let me know. And, I'll try to answer.


----------



## moo72 (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks very much Poopsie 23. I think we also need 3 months bank statements to prove joint financial responsibilities but that's not a problem.
I don't suppose you remember wht you ticked in Part O of the form in respect of a relatives permit? I am not an immediate family member as going with my bf but the other says proof by means of salary slip or statement that sponsoring citizen has R5,000 per month per person. My bf has been in the UK for 5 years so only has statements from here but will have a job there. Maybe I should tick that one and hope!
Anyway, thanks once again for your help!


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

moo72 said:


> Thanks very much Poopsie 23. I think we also need 3 months bank statements to prove joint financial responsibilities but that's not a problem.
> I don't suppose you remember wht you ticked in Part O of the form in respect of a relatives permit? I am not an immediate family member as going with my bf but the other says proof by means of salary slip or statement that sponsoring citizen has R5,000 per month per person. My bf has been in the UK for 5 years so only has statements from here but will have a job there. Maybe I should tick that one and hope!
> Anyway, thanks once again for your help!



Your welcome Moo72!

The US Embassy didn't ask for joint financial responsibility. I just had to submit that letter. See number 13 of my list. But, as I said it really depends on where you apply. It seems different countries want different things. Sorry I don't remember what I checked off. I wanted Life Partner and I thought I was getting the Life Partner. And then when my Visa was mailed back to me it said Relatives Permit! I think the only people who got the Life Partner Visa were the ones who applied in S.A. But I heard that takes forever and a day. My Visa arrived very fast in the USA.


----------



## moo72 (Jan 23, 2012)

Just one other question, do we both have to attend the interview at the embassy?


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

moo72 said:


> Just one other question, do we both have to attend the interview at the embassy?


Hi Moo72. No you both don't have to attend an interview. I dropped off my application in Washington, D.C. My LP was in S.A. They did not interview me at all. They didn't ask any personal questions. I was in the waiting room and someone came and collected my application and made sure I had all the proper forms and looked over everything. They mailed my Passport back to me with the permit in it.


----------



## moo72 (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks Poopsie23, I hope it works like that for me! Will let you know how I get on!


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

moo72 said:


> Thanks Poopsie23, I hope it works like that for me! Will let you know how I get on!


Please do Moo72! I hope everything goes well for you!


----------

